# What makes a Jonsered "turbo"?



## larboc (Aug 22, 2012)

I had someone try to tell me that their Jonsered had a "turbocharger", on it.
Now I see many listings of a Jonsered Turbo chainsaw, but from what I can tell it's just a buzz word used to describe blowing a little bit of diverted cooling air from the flywheel past the air cleaner to help keep dust from settling as quickly.

I want to tell him he's an idiot, but before I do, was there ever any production chainsaw with a turbocharger? Or any kind of forced induction (aside from the crankcase) for that matter?


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Aug 22, 2012)

Turbo is just jonsereds name for huskys air injection system.

And I don't think they make a turbo charger small enough for a chainsaw


----------



## Jess562xp (Aug 22, 2012)

The sticker


----------



## Freehand (Aug 22, 2012)

Ultra low pressure turbo. Produces a staggering .0000000000765468 horse power.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 22, 2012)

It's just the air filtration system, which is very effective by the way. I don't know the history of forced induction on 2-strokes, but it clearly would have difficulties to deal with.


----------



## rupedoggy (Aug 22, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


>



That looks more like a supercharger than a turbocharger.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 22, 2012)

Freehand said:


> Ultra low pressure turbo. Produces a staggering .0000000000765468 horse power.



I hear you can double that if you take a hammer and bust the shroud off the recoil


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 22, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> It's just the air filtration system, which is very effective by the way. I don't know the history of forced induction on 2-strokes, but it clearly would have difficulties to deal with.



I don't think there is any history....


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 22, 2012)

rupedoggy said:


> That looks more like a supercharger than a turbocharger.



Centrifugal supercharger to be exact....


----------



## Fedaburger (Aug 22, 2012)

Day shore soun wike day got toybo's!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 22, 2012)

They do have a whine when you ar back a 100ft or more my 2054 sounds like it has a turbo.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## stihlrookie (Aug 22, 2012)

Everything that I own with an engine in it has a turbo/NOS button.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 22, 2012)

stihlrookie said:


> Everything that I own with an engine in it has a turbo/NOS button.:msp_biggrin:



Pics or its not true...:wink2::wink2:


----------



## gw165 (Aug 23, 2012)

IIRC old Detroit diesels are two strokes with forced induction. If I'm wrong, someone set me straight please.


----------



## Jim Timber (Aug 23, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Pics or its not true...:wink2::wink2:





He's got the button, it's just not hooked up to anything.


----------



## kevin j (Aug 23, 2012)

the detroit 'green meanies' were two strokes, but whole different than saws,which are two cycle gasoline/spark ignited. DDA were diesel, oil in the crankcase, exhaust valves and cam on top, intake ports on the bottom of cylinders sort of like transfers on a saw. That required a positive Roots type blower to get air moving to start it, where a turbo would not work. The blower then pushed air in the bottom of cylinder and out the top, no fuel in the mix. Injected fuel near TDC for combustion.
Many of the later DDA had one or two exhaust driven turbos also.
In military and tank applicaitons, the engines were getting about 1 hp per cubic inch at 2500-3500 rpm. The 1957 injected vette at 1 hp/in3 was a really big deal. The DDA was getting that at one half the rpm's, for minutes or hours instead of seconds on the dyno, so was pretty awesome. 

Big ship diesels (50,000 to 100,000 hp at maybe 100 to 250 rpm) still are pretty much the same principles, but the DDA two cycle is gone due to noise and pollution.


----------



## imagineero (Aug 23, 2012)

It's the same thing that makes a stihl saw a 'magnum'. The sticker ;-)


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 23, 2012)

They run turbo's on 2 cycle snowmobile engines , certainally no room on a saw. Steve


----------



## spike60 (Aug 23, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


>




Let's put all that stuff on Sawtroll's scale and find out how much it weighs! :msp_w00t:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Let's put all that stuff on Sawtroll's scale and find out how much it weighs! :msp_w00t:



I have never put a saw on a scale, but I have done it with bars - so I guess I could do it with that as well. However, we all know it weights too much, so why bother....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jim Timber (Aug 23, 2012)

Didn't know about those Kevin, thanks!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2012)

Matt J Leppek said:


> Turbo is just jonsereds name for huskys air injection system.
> 
> And I don't think they make a turbo charger small enough for a chainsaw



Of course, but they must have known it would lead to some confusion when they put the "Turbo" designation on the saws - stupid move imo, but History....


----------



## spike60 (Aug 23, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Of course, but they must have known it would lead to some confusion when they put the "Turbo" designation on the saws - stupid move imo, but History....



It's a lot better than "Ulticore".


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2012)

spike60 said:


> It's a lot better than "Ulticore".


Yep, totally meaningless - I actually hate that designation! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Arbonaut (Aug 23, 2012)

Turbochargers work off exhaust flow to stuff in more clean air. It's just a tough name. We had a kid who got a ticket for 145 in a 35 in Macon and got his license revoked. We called him, "Turbo Terry." He rode a bicycle 'cause he didn't have a rig.

I am a great Jonsered fan, though.


----------



## rupedoggy (Aug 23, 2012)

Woodcutter TV said:


> Turbochargers work off exhaust flow to stuff in more clean air. It's just a tough name. We had a kid who got a ticket for 145 in a 35 in Macon and got his license revoked. We called him, "Turbo Terry." He rode a bicycle 'cause he didn't have a rig.
> 
> I am a great Jonsered fan, though.



What size are Terry's legs? I don't know anyone that can go 145 mph on a bicycle. Sign that guy up for the olympics!


----------



## Arbonaut (Aug 23, 2012)

rupedoggy said:


> What size are Terry's legs? I don't know anyone that can go 145 mph on a bicycle. Sign that guy up for the olympics!



Did his famous feat in a 1975 440 Plymoth Trailduster.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Aug 23, 2012)

kevin j said:


> the detroit 'green meanies' were two strokes, but whole different than saws,which are two cycle gasoline/spark ignited. DDA were diesel, oil in the crankcase, exhaust valves and cam on top, intake ports on the bottom of cylinders sort of like transfers on a saw. That required a positive Roots type blower to get air moving to start it, where a turbo would not work. The blower then pushed air in the bottom of cylinder and out the top, no fuel in the mix. Injected fuel near TDC for combustion.
> Many of the later DDA had one or two exhaust driven turbos also.
> In military and tank applicaitons, the engines were getting about 1 hp per cubic inch at 2500-3500 rpm. The 1957 injected vette at 1 hp/in3 was a really big deal. The DDA was getting that at one half the rpm's, for minutes or hours instead of seconds on the dyno, so was pretty awesome.
> 
> Big ship diesels (50,000 to 100,000 hp at maybe 100 to 250 rpm) still are pretty much the same principles, but the DDA two cycle is gone due to noise and pollution.





Exactly, also the Detroit 2-strokes, a.k.a screamin' jimmies, were considered "naturally aspirated" if only equipped with the roots style blower, only when a turbo was added were they considered to have forced induction. The blower made no "boost", just moved air. And nothing, and i mean , NOTHING, sounds like a 12v71 Detroit.....the buzzin' dozen


----------



## kevin j (Aug 23, 2012)

almost all the rail gang equipment (my industry) used 53 and 71 gmc in the old days. 2-3-4-6-8 cylinders.

16v71 was essentially two 8-71s designed and bolted front to rear. Used them in a gen set application. awesome WOT hp, but at light loads they slobbered fuel into the oil into the air boxes, outy the exhaust, everywhere. Didn't last long at light loads, but for sheer standby power they were good.

92 and 149's were awesome also. although they sounded a bit more 'normal'. Lots of those in the mining trucks.

The 71s sure liked to be wound the snot out when in trucks. older neighbor near my dads farm said the secret to driving the jimmy was first thing in the morning slam the door on your hand, then drive the rest of the day like you are still mad at it.


----------



## SawGarage (Aug 23, 2012)

spike60 said:


> It's a lot better than "Ulticore".



What in the HECK is '_ULTICORE_' anyway?? 







Pioneer fan said:


> Exactly, also the Detroit 2-strokes, a.k.a screamin' jimmies, were considered "naturally aspirated" if only equipped with the roots style blower, only when a turbo was added were they considered to have forced induction. The blower made no "boost", just moved air. And nothing, and i mean , NOTHING, sounds like a 12v71 Detroit.....the buzzin' dozen





kevin j said:


> almost all the rail gang equipment (my industry) used 53 and 71 gmc in the old days. 2-3-4-6-8 cylinders.
> 
> 16v71 was essentially two 8-71s designed and bolted front to rear. Used them in a gen set application. awesome WOT hp, but at light loads they slobbered fuel into the oil into the air boxes, outy the exhaust, everywhere. Didn't last long at light loads, but for sheer standby power they were good.
> 
> ...



We have a 4cyl Detroit with a roots in a Crane... WOW, you KNOW when that thing is coming up the hill!! The wrecking yard 20 min from here has one in a Hough loader as well....


----------



## chip4664 (Aug 24, 2012)

What in the HECK is 'ULTICORE' anyway?? 


I think "Ulticore" is Jonsered's designation for their Pro level saws. Pretty sure it translates to "XP" from Husqvarna on equivalent saws.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Aug 26, 2012)

kevin j said:


> almost all the rail gang equipment (my industry) used 53 and 71 gmc in the old days. 2-3-4-6-8 cylinders.
> 
> 16v71 was essentially two 8-71s designed and bolted front to rear. Used them in a gen set application. awesome WOT hp, but at light loads they slobbered fuel into the oil into the air boxes, outy the exhaust, everywhere. Didn't last long at light loads, but for sheer standby power they were good.
> 
> ...





And let's not forget, the old 2-stroke Detroits had a odd habit of starting and running backwards. I had heard of this, and thought it was B.S.....until i witnessed one do it. It ran pretty well, ....it was funny to see the driver put it in 1st, let the clutch out, and go backwards..The look of W.T.F, on his face was priceless. I think he tried 3-4 times, before he realized that he was mot selecting reverse


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2012)

chip4664 said:


> What in the HECK is 'ULTICORE' anyway??
> 
> 
> I think "Ulticore" is Jonsered's designation for their Pro level saws. Pretty sure it translates to "XP" from Husqvarna on equivalent saws.



Not exactly, as it also is used on other Jonsereds with mag cases, that isn't the red version of a Husky xp - like the 2152, 2159, 2252 and 2258. :msp_wink:


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 26, 2012)

For those that enjoy the sound of a two-stroke diesel:

[video=youtube;zen6JvBI1r0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zen6JvBI1r0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## demographic (Aug 27, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I don't think there is any history....



There's supercharged two stroke diesel trucks and turbocharged two stroke snowmobiles out there.


----------



## chip4664 (Aug 27, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Not exactly, as it also is used on other Jonsereds with mag cases, that isn't the red version of a Husky xp - like the 2152, 2159, 2252 and 2258. :msp_wink:



Interesting. Thanks SawTroll.


----------

